# [SOLVED] Low budget Gaming build



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi

So my cousin wants a new gaming PC, but his budget is a bit low, and he wants it for the coming spring break.

No heavy multitasking, only gaming on 1080p resolution and some home theater entertainment(movies and whatnots), and there are plans for later upgrades. Anyways, parts can only be ordered from Amazon.com and only Amazon prime eligible products, so the options are a bit limited. 

Budget: This may sound weird, but it's really important, the budget for the CPU+Motherboard+GPU is 450-500$, and the rest of the parts can cost a maximum 100$ individually, a good SSD recommendation that costs less than 100$ will be appreciated. (for the OS)

The parts from the TSF recommended 2015 builds are either more expensive or not available at Amazon.com with prime. (Thanks again for recommended builds, I used the 1600$ intel build for myself, and I really love it ^^)

a case is not needed.

Will a wise PC enthusiast compile me a list of recommended parts from Amazon.com. ^^

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Hi, most of your $100 dollars could be used up on a decent power supply, the most important piece of hardware in your build.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*



joeten said:


> Hi, most of your $100 dollars could be used up on a decent power supply, the most important piece of hardware in your build.


No no no 

"individually" 100$

so each part can cost up to 100$, I know this is weird, but it's important. So a PSU can cost 100$ and the HDD can also cost 100$.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

That makes more sense, though the Amazon prime thing does make the choices more limited, can you get some movement on that point as it could be a difficulty getting places that deal with it, and possibly add to the costs, which might negate any saving.
I can't say definitively that it will, I 'am just looking at it from the overall cost perspective.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

I was hoping to get all the items in a single shipment. I guess that's not really necessary, but I can't order from newegg.com at the moment, and I have no other moments to spare, spring break is close.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Check the list MasterChief has put in the build sticky there are other places, and Amazon has plenty of folks providing parts and many have free shipping. The other thing that will help would be a more focused and clear budget. I 'am not being difficult but it helps to know the cut off point as many folks could make suggestions however the price could end up a non starter.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

hmm

Well...450-500$ + 100$ for each other part would make the budget around 800-900$

But like I said, it's really important that combined the CPU, GPU and MoBo cost between 450-500$ and the rest to cost 100$ for each part.

Will check Master's list


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Check the builds within the range and remember those are suggestions and can be adapted, so you could save on something and put the excess towards something else.Once you have some ideas post the list, then you should find more suggestions on what works best with what and which parts could be changed to allow for a better bang for your bucks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Gaming for US$450-500:
ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 + AMD FX 6300 + Radeon R9-280X 

2 x 4GB kit of DDR3-1600 will run about $70; many good cases available for under $100, matter of personal preference; Seasonic SSR-650RM or S12G-650 will each cost just about $100.
Which brings us to storage. $100 doesn't get you much in the way of an SSD; a 120 or 150GB at best.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Currently making the list ^^



gcavan said:


> Gaming for US$450-500:
> ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 + AMD FX 6300 + Radeon R9-280X
> 
> 2 x 4GB kit of DDR3-1600 will run about $70; many good cases available for under $100, matter of personal preference; Seasonic SSR-650RM or S12G-650 will each cost just about $100.
> Which brings us to storage. $100 doesn't get you much in the way of an SSD; a 120 or 150GB at best.


That GPU is tempting :O

How good is it compared to my gtx 780?

As for the SSD, I want it for the OS, won't be installing games...think 120gb is enough ^^


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Comparable. GTX 780 is a bit stronger.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Then you might be looking at a standard sata drive for storage.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Here's what I'd do. Honestly, you're paying more because you want Amazon only and Prime only.

Amazon.com: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-GAMING 3 LGA 1150 Z97 Gaming Audio and Networking ATX Motherboard: Computers & Accessories

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Quad-Co...1425765215&sr=8-3&keywords=Intel+Core+i5-4590

Amazon.com: EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ 2GB GDDR5 128bit, PCI-E 3.0 Dual-Link DVI-I, 3 x DP, HDMI, SLI, HDCP, G-SYNC Ready Graphics Cards 02G-P4-2966-KR: Computers & Accessories

(Little expensive, but worth the extra $92 for your budget.)

G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800 RipjawsX Series for Sandy Bridge (9-9-9-24) Dual Channel kit Desktop Memory Module at Amazon.com

Amazon.com: XFX 650W TS SERIES FULL WIRED 80+ BRONZE PSU: Electronics

Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E120B/AM): Electronics

$775 all said and done. Plus free shipping! :grin:


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Hmm, I was following the 600$ amd build, then I went with gcavan's recommended parts.

Which one is better, the Radeon R9-280X or the GTX 960

Why not go with an AMD build but with the GTX 960, wouldn't that save a few?

Btw options are not limited to amazon.com, I just can't order from newegg.com. I mentioned that in an earlier post ^^ (Following the 600$ AMD build, I found some cheaper prices from tigerdirect.com) 

This was my list:

Amazon.com: AMD FD6300WMHKBOX FX-6300 6-Core Processor Black Edition: Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: ASRock ATX DDR3 800 AM3 Motherboard 970 EXTREME3 R2.0: Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: XFX RADEON Double D R9 280X 1000MHz BOOST Ready 3GB DDR5 2XmDP HDMI 2XDVI Graphics Cards R9-280X-TDFD: Computers & Accessories

Corsair Vengeance Blue 8 GB (2X4 GB) PC3-12800 1600mHz DDR3 240-Pin SDRAM Dual Channel Memory Kit CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B at Amazon.com

Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E120B/AM): Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: Sea Sonic S12G 650W ATX 650 Energy Star Certified Power Supply S12-650;SSR-650RT: Computers & Accessories


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*



joeten said:


> Then you might be looking at a standard sata drive for storage.


What do you mean? 



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Here's what I'd do. Honestly, you're paying more because you want Amazon only and Prime only.
> 
> Amazon.com: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-GAMING 3 LGA 1150 Z97 Gaming Audio and Networking ATX Motherboard: Computers & Accessories
> 
> ...


Really can't go over the 500$ budget for the CPU, GPU and Mobo


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

How's the 960 compared to the 780?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

The GTX 960 is better then the R9 280X. You should keep in mind that the GTX 780 is in the top five best GPUs right now.

I recommend you change the motherboard to a Asus or Gigabyte branded unit. Then you'll have a solid machine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

You now have a few recommendations and have some other choices to look into, the SSD could be a tad bigger, which would give a faster boot time, for gaming you won't see a significant change otherwise. Personally, I would look at a Samsung Evo 250Gb SSD and if possible a 7200 Sata HDD, but that is a personal preference. It all depends on what you foresee for the person your doing this build for and how they relate to it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*



joeten said:


> You now have a few recommendations and have some other choices to look into, the SSD could be a tad bigger, which would give a faster boot time, for gaming you won't see a significant change otherwise. Personally, I would look at a Samsung Evo 250Gb SSD and if possible a 7200 Sata HDD, but that is a personal preference. It all depends on what you foresee for the person your doing this build for and how they relate to it.


Although its more money, I second Joeten's suggestion.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

A 250GB SSD would be awesome, it's just a bit expensive. I'll look into it. Also I am giving my cousin a 1TB WD blue HDD later, it's just that he really loved how fast the PC booted with an SSD 

New list:

Amazon.com: AMD FD6300WMHKBOX FX-6300 6-Core Processor Black Edition: Computers & Accessories

Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 AM3+ Motherboard - ATX, Socket AM3+, AMD AMD 990X/SB950, DDR3 2133 MHz (O.C.), SATA III (6Gb/s), RAID, 8-CH Audio, Gigabit LAN, USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0, CrossFireX Ready at TigerDirect.com

Amazon.com: EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ 2GB GDDR5 128bit, PCI-E 3.0 Dual-Link DVI-I, 3 x DP, HDMI, SLI, HDCP, G-SYNC Ready Graphics Cards 02G-P4-2966-KR: Computers & Accessories

Corsair Vengeance Blue 8 GB (2X4 GB) PC3-12800 1600mHz DDR3 240-Pin SDRAM Dual Channel Memory Kit CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B at Amazon.com

Amazon.com: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E120B/AM): Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: XFX 650W TS SERIES FULL WIRED 80+ BRONZE PSU: Electronics


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Why thank you MC, it seemed logical and the 7200 Sata HDD is definitely a better option.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

This one is not to much of a leap http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-250GB-2-5-Inch-Internal-MZ-7TE250BW/dp/B00E3W1726


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

The build looks good to me!

That storage combo works too! 120Gb SSD for the OS and the HDD for storage.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Why not the newer model? it's cheaper. 

Yes 120GB for the OS and the HDD for the storage, that's the plan. ^^

Amazon.com: Kingston Digital 120GB SSDNow V300 SATA 3 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive with Adapter (SV300S37A/120G): Computers & Accessories

Why is this so cheap? it even has good reviews.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

No problem doing that from my end, I do tend to lean towards Samsung, and I always think that folks will keep their most played games on the ssd, the less played tend to live on the storage drive. That, being said, if you think they will be happy with what you have outlined go for it. You're trying to please someone else, so you know them better than we do.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

I agree again. The Samsung drive is very good.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

sorry couldn't reply, had to sleep and wake up early for uni...
_____

hmm...I didn't look at it that way. I was only thinking what would I want for myself and get with that budget. 

The price on the kingston SSD is really tempting though. 
Other than the SSD I think the build is good. Thanks everyone.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Just a question:

Will Amazon.com: Sea Sonic S12G 650W ATX 650 Energy Star Certified Power Supply S12-650;SSR-650RT: Computers & Accessories work well with my 1600$ Intel build? I just wanna know.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

why is it important for you to order from Amazon?

there are hundreds of sites that could be better prices therefore you could build a better rig for your money.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

I already mentioned that it doesn't have to be from Amazon.com, just not Newegg.com ^^


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

goHardDrive.com
TigerDirect.com
Mwave.com
provantage.com
Directron.com
Amazon.com
NCIX.com
Micro Center -

directcanada.com
canadacomputers.com
NCIX.com
Memory Express

scan.co.uk
novatech.co.uk
dabs.com
amazon.co.uk
overclock.co.uk
yoyotech.co.uk
ebuyer.com
aria.co.uk
maplin.co.uk
microdirect.co.uk


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*

Yes I checked those, and I am getting some parts from Ncixus.com and tigerdirect.com...the rest from Amazon.com ^^


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*



xweel said:


> Just a question:
> 
> Will Amazon.com: Sea Sonic S12G 650W ATX 650 Energy Star Certified Power Supply S12-650;SSR-650RT: Computers & Accessories work well with my 1600$ Intel build? I just wanna know.


Yes.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks...I might swap the XFX 650W with it temporarily while I send it back...it's making a lot of noise when playing any game, and I can't really wait for it to get fixed :/


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Low budget Gaming build*



xweel said:


> Yes I checked those, and I am getting some parts from Ncixus.com and tigerdirect.com...the rest from Amazon.com ^^


When I built my last gaming box in 2013, I saved over $200 on the total by spending a few minutes in making sure if any outlet offered price matching, that I took advantage of it.

I know NCIX offers that service, while Newegg has a slightly different take on it. You might be able to save a few dollars more that way.

Have fun with your build!


----------

